# Working on a painting from a Tutorial



## TerryCurley

I just started doing a painting from a tutorial that Asancta posted to explain doing backgrounds for me. The tutorial is by Ginger Cook and I decided to try doing the painting she was showing. So this is my next work in progress. Only problem is the tutorial is in acrylic and I'm using oil. So every time Ginger takes out the dryer and dries her picture in one minute I have to wait a day for mine to dry to go on. So in the mean time I think I'm going to try doing another rose picture. Not overly excited about the way that Rose picture I just finished came out.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Hope she doesn't take the dryer out too many times, you could drive yourself crazy! 

Great start.


----------



## TerryCurley

Next Installment. This picture is going to take many days, not so much because it's a lot of painting but because I have to wait for things to dry before going on.


----------



## FanKi

Can't wait for seeing it finished!


----------



## Asancta

For roses and flowers done in oil these 2 guys are the best.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCM2Mv__77HW4KnEXzD2tDLQ/videos?sort=dd&shelf_id=0&view=0


----------



## Asancta

Just watch the series on youtube lol...Gary and Kathwren Jenkings

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yu2TKk7hNOA


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you Asancta. This picture I'm working on is from the tutorial you gave me of Ginger Cook. I really appreciate the help and will watch these as soon as I can.


----------



## Asancta

Jenkings has a loot of videos on flowers and only flowers and they are also pretty well explained too.They also give classes for groups of 5(if I'm not wrong about the number) allover the country...as far as I know one session is about $1000.If I find their site with the details I'll let you know.


----------



## Asancta

http://www.jenkinsartstudio.com/classes-seminars/classes

Enjoy


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you Asancta. I would love to go to one of his classes. He is an amazing...really amazing....artist. Maybe next year. This year I have an artist retreat already booked in Sept.


----------



## chanda95

Wow Terry. This is looking super good.


----------



## TerryCurley

Next installment. 

I kid you not, I do 15 minutes of painting on this picture then have to wait a day for it to dry. I'm liking the way it's coming out though. The instructor is doing it on a 6x8 card, I'm doing it on 16x20 canvas so I'm having to make minor changes to compensate for the size. I can't imagine how anybody can paint a picture on a 6x8 card. Those bigger round yellow flowers are just underpainted there will be detail on top.


----------



## Erilia

It looks really good Terry ^_^
The flowers are so pretty (even if they're not finished  ) and I like the way you did the background 
Really nice job


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you Erilia. I think this one I'm really going to like for a long time.


----------



## FanKi

Aaahh I would become crazy if I were you >.< I can't wait so long to continue D: And is worst if it's coming out so nice, come on, DRY!!!!! D:


----------



## TerryCurley

FanKi that's why I work on several projects at once. While one is drying I work on another painting. I add Alkyd medium to my paints which makes it dry faster, usually over night. Before I was doing that I had to wait as long as a week sometimes two weeks for something to dry.


----------



## TerryCurley

It's finished.


----------



## ARTadmin

The fallen blooms add the perfect touch!


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you Cricket.


----------



## chanda95

Terry this is a lovely piece. I am loving the backgrounds on this one and the roses. Really really nice.


----------



## chanda95

The only thing for me is that the brightness of the vase competes with the vibrancy of the flowers. I look at the vase before I look at the flowers. Otherwise it's a super pretty piece. Another one to be proud of Terry!


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you Chanda I appreciate your encouragement. As for the the color of the vase the model for this painting was Vincent Van Gogh's "Vase with zinnias and flowers" (picture below). Look at how bright he made his vase. It's even brighter than mine. I didn't try to make the picture exactly like his (as if I could) but I generally tried to keep to the same colors.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

Another Wow for Terry's artwork..  I love the color of the vase <3 hehe..


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank You Luna.


----------



## leighann

That is gorgeous, Terry. I like all the flowers you are painting


----------



## Erilia

This is so beautiful, I probably repeat myself, and it's really not constructive criticism but you are awesome Terry ^_^


----------



## FanKi

Terry! Is so beautiful! So intence, amazing!  You are doing so great!


----------



## ARTadmin

I like this one so much that I keep coming back to look at it again!:wings:


----------



## Asancta

TerryCurley said:


> It's finished.


Hey you are getting better,good job...love the background and the flowers and the vase looks realistic.:cheers:


----------



## Susan Mulno

Very very nice job Terry! It is vibrant and beautiful!


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you Susan, Cricket, Ascanta, FanKi, Erilia, and Leighann. You have made me very happy. :biggrin:


----------



## Liz

I used to watch Gary Jenkins painting tutorials when they were on PBS, they are fantastic, even though I don't paint in oils his tutorials are really helpful.


----------



## TerryCurley

I'm planning to try to do one of his tutorials today or tomorrow. Tutorials are the best learning tool I have found.

@Liz isn't it amazing how the forum has changed since we first joined. Remember how dull it was, no activity all day long except you and I posting to each other.


----------



## Liz

TerryCurley said:


> I'm planning to try to do one of his tutorials today or tomorrow. Tutorials are the best learning tool I have found.
> 
> @*Liz* isn't it amazing how the forum has changed since we first joined. Remember how dull it was, no activity all day long except you and I posting to each other.


Yeah, this forum is buzzing now! When I joined there was barely 3000 members and now over 4000 with more joining everyday.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Unfortunately @Liz it's not about how many members.... it's about how many ACTIVE members there are. Personally I think we should go through and if someone hasn't been active in a set period of time (say 1 year) we should purge them. This would give us a more realistic idea


----------



## Liz

Yeah I know, I use to have a chihuahua forum, only a fraction of those who joined actually participated, and not that often.

But I don't agree in purging non participants, having a lot of members encourages others to join who otherwise may have not. It also makes the forum more valuable from a dollar point of view.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Liz said:


> Yeah I know, I use to have a chihuahua forum, only a fraction of those who joined actually participated, and not that often.


Well no wonder.. how many Chihuahua's know how to type.. let alone get on the Web? :vs_smirk:


Spoiler



ROTFLOL!!


----------



## Liz

Ha, ha, I like that, that's funny!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Yeah.. I'm pretty much the class clown  When I was young.. I wanted to be a comedian.. My Mom was very encouraging.. and said I should.. that way I could get on TV....



Spoiler



*That way she could turn me off!!*


----------



## Erilia

Bushcraftonfire said:


> Yeah.. I'm pretty much the class clown  When I was young.. I wanted to be a comedian.. My Mom was very encouraging.. and said I should.. that way I could get on TV....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *That way she could turn me off!!*


:vs_laugh: Awesome


----------



## TerryCurley

:yelrotflmao:You guys are so funny.


----------



## Liz

Who would have thought we'd get ourselves a comedian here.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

:surprise::laugh::biggrin:


----------

